# Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh problem dont work #fsck



## darkman200 (Aug 25, 2011)

hi my server is crash today
Ä± dont connect server,ftp,ssh or etc

Ä± have problem "Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh problem dont work"
Ä± write #fsck  or fsck-y
have problem 2 "init:cant exec /bin/sh  for etc/rc :no such directory"


----------



## kpa (Aug 25, 2011)

Try entering /rescue/sh at the prompt.


----------



## darkman200 (Aug 26, 2011)

kpa said:
			
		

> Try entering /rescue/sh at the prompt.



I entered rescue/sh after 
	
	



```
#
# fsck -y
```

After reboot I have the same problem. Please reply


----------



## Maredelamer (Aug 26, 2011)

Of note, [cmd=]rescue/sh[/cmd] is different from [cmd=]*/*rescue/sh[/cmd], I _think_. I am unable to test this, but perhaps clarification will help for someone else.


----------



## darkman200 (Aug 26, 2011)

Maredelamer said:
			
		

> Of note, [cmd=]rescue/sh[/cmd] is different from [cmd=]*/*rescue/sh[/cmd], I _think_. I am unable to test this, but perhaps clarification will help for someone else.



Ä± tried 
[cmd=] /rescue/sh [/cmd]
but problem is not solved


----------



## windscape (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

If you're unable to run /bin/sh or /rescue/sh from single-user mode, then that probably means that the root filesystem is too corrupted to mount and you need a shell to run fsck to repair it.

I would suggest downloading the ISO image for the LiveFS "FixIt" CD, burning that, and booting from it. That should allow use of either /bin/sh or /rescue/sh from the LiveFS CD and run fsck on all of your filesystems.

If all else fails, restore from backup.


----------

